# Small Builder Picture Thread - Curtlo, Retrotec, Dekerf, ORT, etc.



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't like to start new threads but I was seriously considering a thread hijack on First Flight's Retrotec. How rude! So here is mine. One of my favorites that I own. I got this 91/92 one from a VRC member here. I really can't put in words how much fun it is to ride.

I hope you'll post 'em up....even if it's gone *cough*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> I hope you'll post 'em up....even if it's gone *cough*


I resemble that remark. :madman:

I really regret selling mine...I'd actually like to buy it back *cough*. Saw it just the other week with its current owner as it were.

91 Dirt Craft Cycle:

Before:









After:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It's such a cool concept. How did that ride Eric?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Love it G!!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I resemble that remark. :madman:
> 
> I really regret selling mine...I'd actually like to buy it back *cough*. Saw it just the other week with its current owner as it were.
> 
> ...


looks like a recumbent gone right.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

girlonbike said:


> I don't like to start new threads but I was seriously considering a thread hijack on First Flight's Retrotec. How rude! So here is mine. One of my favorites that I own. I got this 91/92 one from a VRC member here. I really can't put in words how much fun it is to ride.
> 
> I hope you'll post 'em up....even if it's gone *cough*


Very nice. I love cruisers and just added a Retrotec to my must have list.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> It's such a cool concept. How did that ride Eric?


It rode really normal actually. No undesirable behavior that stood out to me. I also never rode it enough (or hard enough) to bring out any noticeable flex either.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Wonderful bike, GirlOnBike! No words at all? What do you like about the ride of it?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

No love for Retrotec! :cryin: Okay, so after seeing DFA's Dekerf, I know there's a bunch of regulars and lurkers that have awesome frames handbuilt by small boutique builders all over the world. Where are they? Embedded into many Picture Fridays, etc. I hope we can get some traction on this thread and post up some yummy photos of your bikes. You know, your Davidson, Rodriguez, Steelman, and on and on and on. All the deserving guys that didn't get recognized with Official threads.

I'll have two to add in a bit!

ps, AD, the Retrotec is a really fun bike to ride. I thought it would feel sluggish but it was really zippy and lively! One of my favorites, for sure!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Now that its opened up...

My team issue Action Tec Curtlo built up as a single speed.










Otis Guy.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

ER, I have said it before and I will say it again. That Red OG of yours is on my very short list of favorite VRC bikes ever posted up. So full of cool.

I always wanted a local Seattle brazed Mtb from Rodriguez and or Davidson bitd.

Back in 1990 I Bought a Tandem Mtb. Although stickered Rodriguez I knew the frame was actually built by ABM in St Cloud.

Fast forward 20 years and a slight addiction to collecting one of each of the coveted bikes from my youth. I have been blessed to come across two Rodriguezez (one in great shape and my size, the other well used but with some awesome features). The Davidson still out there waiting to find me......

No doubt you have seen them before, but here they are again:

1986 Rodriguez Custom frame:

At the Keyesville Classic representing the Pacific Northwest-









Squeaky clean beautiful welds:










Early 90's Rodriguez. A bit too small, this frame is still hanging on a hook in the garage waiting for the right inspiration and love.

Notice the internal cable routing-









Matching stem-









And matching fork brazed but needing some love...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

All those bikes are worthy of being lusted after.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

1995 Igleheart.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> ER, I have said it before and I will say it again. That Red OG of yours is on my very short list of favorite VRC bikes ever posted up. So full of cool.


Aww thanks buddy. One of my favorites too.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*Northwest Bikes*

Crappy pics but...

Mercer Island Cyclery "Raven", one of maybe 50 built, designed by John Olson. Check the seatpost binder UNDER the top tube. Ex Seahawk QB Jim Zorn worked for M.I.C. and sold some of these when he was young....

R&E Cycles "Montana", also by John Olson, limited local production cut short by apparent name "infringement" problem......

Kedo "Assault" ,I don't know much about this except it was a small local company that tried to break into the market and failed, nice parts group and an interesting headtube brace under downtube.

not nearly as nice as some of the above but truly small company built. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> After:


BUild and fit looks dialed in..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mikkelsen ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It IS the one in Mombat. Good job, Stan.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> BUild and fit looks dialed in..


Thanks dude. Its pretty solid. Simple understated build and paint on a flashy frame.


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

EWR. In white, 1994 Original Woods, built by Grove. In blue, 2008 Original Woods built by Bilenky.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

The Coconino cruiser being released into it's native habitat. With last night's thunderstorms, the dirt in Sedona was perfect today.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Did you move? I thought you were in socal?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

girlonbike said:


> Did you move? I thought you were in socal?


I'm still in socal, near Big Bear. Coconino Cycles is having a bike family reunion tomorrow in Flagstaff. It should be interesting as it 100+ degrees everywhere but Flag, where there was a dusting of snow that stuck as I drove through yesterday. Naturally, I only brought shorts and short sleeves to ride in. I'm such a newb. Sedona is perfect though.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> My team issue Action Tec Curtlo built up as a single speed.


Got something similar going on. Purists may not approve but at least it's still on the trails.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That looks like a screamer.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

120 said:


> Got something similar going on. Purists may not approve but at least it's still on the trails.


I approve. I bet that thing is fast as all get out.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> No love for Retrotec! :cryin:


Fine. here:




Saw the thread but figured it wasn't 'retro' enough with the hydros and susser fork. "Betty Blue" started off life as a Rohloff cruiser, fire road Sunday driver. Gave the Rohloff a couple thousand miles before deciding I didn't like it so much. Currently running SS and I think that's the way she's gonna stay.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

1990's Davidson.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Lose those bar ends before you hurt someone! 

J/K. Its great, like all your bikes


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool bike! Same thought on the bar-ends.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*vulture #1*

from the archives. vulture cycles number one as ridden circa 1990-something by the vulture himself.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Los Gatos?



Rumpfy said:


>


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Dekerf belt buckle.










Ahearne Cycles Spaceman Bicycle Flask Holder.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WickedPhatChance said:


> Los Gatos?


Yup. LG Turkey Day ride, Kennedy.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

No, it's not a Cannondale.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> No, it's not a Cannondale.


It can't be fun trying to get a water bottle out (or in) on that one!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It can't be fun trying to get a water bottle out (or in) on that one!


It's just for show.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

1993-94 3D Racing Rover. Catalog bike replica.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

nice. your stem needs some machining, though


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> No, it's not a Cannondale.


Action Tech?


----------



## marley mission (Nov 25, 2011)

nice bikes keep em coming


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeff said:


> Action Tech?


Yup! A Curtlo with Action Tec forks.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Curtlo. Nice. New to the stable? How's it ride?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Jeff,

sorry, didn't see this until now....yeah, new to me. Got it from the go to guy for all things Curtlo, Veloculture. Haven't been able to take it on the trails yet but will in the next week or two. It rides very very nice so far. There's no play at all. yay! I think I'm going to love this one.


----------



## curtis inglis (Dec 5, 2005)

The cable frame Retrotec is looking good.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

curtis inglis said:


> The cable frame Retrotec is looking good.


This right here is why we all come to the VRC forum.

Did you build that one Curtis?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Jeff,
> 
> sorry, didn't see this until now....yeah, new to me. Got it from the go to guy for all things Curtlo, Veloculture. Haven't been able to take it on the trails yet but will in the next week or two. It rides very very nice so far. There's no play at all. yay! I think I'm going to love this one.


Talk a bout a niche within a niche. Extra small and extra custom. Lucky girl. Not much competition.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

curtis inglis said:


> The cable frame Retrotec is looking good.


Ahh, thanks! 

I had it out just the other weekend actually. Rode well. Joe Breeze and John Loomis were talkin' about it too.



jeff said:


> This right here is why we all come to the VRC forum.
> 
> Did you build that one Curtis?


My understanding is that Bob Seals built all...50 or so that were made? Curt, correct me if I'm wrong on that.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Given that people (rightfully) dig Steelman, here are a couple shots of my commuter, a Eurocross and former team Steelman cyclocross bike. Before I switched to Gatorskins I toured some fire roads for kicks---but alas, now it's mostly all roadie. Fantastic ride though. DA/Ultegra mix with a nice pair of Logic cranks, Salsa, Cinelli, and King to round it out.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> No, it's not a Cannondale.


And here's how it started.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Perhaps Curtlo needs his own thread? I think so. Anyhow. Here's my latest project Curtlo. I won't be able to build it until about next summer but I'm pretty stoked on it.

Here's how it started









Here's how it looks now. Some of you will recognize where my inspiration for this paint job came from.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's two more Action Tec frames I have. Anyone know anything at all about Terry Grimes? I have too many Action-Tec bikes. Not sure what to do with these two.

This one is NOS. 









Another Terry Grimes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That Curtlo is going to be so dope. Whats the build plan for it?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I've said it many times, but Curtlo is so underrated. Love, love, LOVE mine.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Vlad said:


> I've said it many times, but Curtlo is so underrated. Love, love, LOVE mine.


2nd'ed.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> That Curtlo is going to be so dope. Whats the build plan for it?


Weight weenie. I've have not built a weight weenie bike since I was a teenager. Usable and very gucci parts. Hershey hubs, Hershey cranks, ti BB, hollow pin chain, and a load of ELS.


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

East coast Steve said you guys would appreciate my ride,this is my ORT I purchased as a brand new frame in 1994,I raced for brads skate and cycle in the 90's and he was friends with Rod from mountain and beach in Vancouver, so he hooked me up with this Toad, I has wanted one ever since I read the review in mountain bike action in 92 I think it was, as far as I know this was the last permutation if the ORT and of the last few made , I recall brad telling me the guy who made this ones name was Toby ? I'm not sure exactly but none the less, I have ridden this bike since 94 and it's the only Mtb I own, it's a incredible handling bike and climbs like a 4X4! I have more pics if anyone wants more detail on the components, I'm new to the forums I hope I didn't break any rules here. Thanks ,Dean


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Great! Please post up more pics and even start a new thread with it! Thanks, Dean.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hardtack said:


> I have more pics if anyone wants more detail on the components, I'm new to the forums I hope I didn't break any rules here. Thanks ,Dean


We definitely do.

There's actually a Toad specific thread as well.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/toad-4153.html


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Sky, more pics of that Curtlo you're working on, please! That paint looks really nice. Who did it?

Weight weenie build, huh? Is this gonna be a rider?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Sky, more pics of that Curtlo you're working on, please! That paint looks really nice. Who did it?
> 
> Weight weenie build, huh? Is this gonna be a rider?


I will get more photos of it in a few months. Right now it's packed away in box. It will be a rider. I'm not going to be excessive with the weight weenie build but I will put on light parts. No filing or drilling. The painter is Allan Wanta, a local painter here in San Diego. He once painted for Cyclart.


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> Great! Please post up more pics and even start a new thread with it! Thanks, Dean.


 I tried to get some up but i need to post more before the site will let me include attachments but the pics are at my flickr if you like to see,i want to post them here,as soon as im cleared i will do so.

Dean


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Easy to remote link them from there.


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

sweet !!! Thanks eric


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Dean....loving your Toad, and those Carambas are awsome in green! :thumbsup:




Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hardtack said:


> sweet !!! Thanks eric


Sure thing. I'd rather you sell me the bike though.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Dean,

this bike is super rad. It needs its own thread!


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad you like it! It's a nice ride for sure,Im graced with a big smile every time I ride it ;-) I will start a new thread with it when I can post pics !i need 10 posts and I'm GTG ! Thanks for loving the ORT )


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Sure thing. I'd rather you sell me the bike though.


one size too short for you.


----------



## curtis inglis (Dec 5, 2005)

I started working at retrotec right after Bob stopped producing the cable frame. None were made after 1993. Yours looks really nice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> one size too short for you.


I'll make it fit!



curtis inglis said:


> I started working at retrotec right after Bob stopped producing the cable frame. None were made after 1993. Yours looks really nice.


Cooool. Thanks for sharing that Curtis. Its a thrill for us vintage hounds to get tidbits and stories right from the source.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Very nice paintjob on that Curtlo. Organic, jungle-ish, Mardi Gras-ish feeling from it


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

That Toad is fly. Love it... looks like you use it as intended!


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks man! Ya I use it large, it's still my only Mtb, I just got back from a ice ride! It's -8c and it rained the night before so it's pure ice out there! But my Schwalbe studded tires eat it up! The Toad dominates !


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

Latest info on my ORT , have been In contact with Chris Dekerf , he is building me a custom Dekerf tuning fork and repainting my toad , it turns out according to the serial number and pics I sent him , he built this frame on October 15 1993 as 1 of 5 16" frames !! So cool!!! More info to follow ....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hardtack said:


> Latest info on my ORT , have been In contact with Chris Dekerf , he is building me a custom Dekerf tuning fork and repainting my toad , it turns out according to the serial number and pics I sent him , he built this frame on October 15 1993 as 1 of 5 16" frames !! So cool!!! More info to follow ....


You're my size. I'll just have to wait for you to kick the bucket! :devil: Don't forget to leave me in your will! 

He only built 5 16" frames for ORT? That's a big, fat bummer! Glad you ride yours in all temps!


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

In the will eh? That's a good question ! But I'm gonna get buried with it!! 
What I meant on the 5-16 inch frames was that was a run he did,he's getting back to me with more info, and I will see him in April ,will be sure to post pics of the fresh paint and tuning fork ;-)


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Now that its opened up...
> 
> My team issue Action Tec Curtlo built up as a single speed.
> 
> ...


I've seen the bars on your Otis Guy on many bikes... they look ultra comfy: what are they?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool ORT, even better knowing its been loved this whole time by its original owner.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

even said:


> I've seen the bars on your Otis Guy on many bikes... they look ultra comfy: what are they?


WTB Off Road drops. There are variations and modern options, but nothing beats the originals if you can find them.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Not easy, is it?... My Specy's drop is too low to be comfortable....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

even said:


> Not easy, is it?... My Specy's drop is too low to be comfortable....


So are you saying you need shallower drops or more rise on your stem?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

This is about as uncommon as it gets. No one, not Gary Fisher, Joe Breeze, Charlie Kelly, Steve Potts, or anyone else who has seen it knows who built this thing, but it's well made with some really cool details. The general consensus is that it was a backyard one-off, but whoever built it knew what they were doing because the geometry is spot-on:


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

That one is beautiful!
Are those seat stays angular shaped?


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is my Chris Dekerf-built RekTek from 1989. Not sure how many RekTeks where built over the years, but it's probably not too many.


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

That's a real clean looking bike!! Post more pics up close and personal !!
How long have you owned it?


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Sweet bike! Can you favor us with a closeup of the front brake? (Everyone here knows I am a brake nut- can you tell how well it works, and what levers you are using with it?) Thanks!


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I bought this bike from Reckles Rider Cyclery in 1989.
Here it BITD:









I'm not sure what those tires are, but I was pretty darned excited at the time to get some black wall tires....because those skin wall tires were sooooo old school. 

There is a fairly extensive build thread over at that other retro site. There quite a few pictures there.

The front brakes are MRC linear decelerators and the rear brakes are MRC scissor link U-brakes all operated via some minty fresh SS-5 levers I found on evilBay.

Here are a few more pics:


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Old recycled picture. Not vintage, but small builder and definitely retro. Pereira Roaring 29er...










Looks like he has a raw frame at NAHBS this weekend.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm a big fan of his. I got a sneak peek of his booth on FB. Looks great! He put a lot of effort into the show and I hope people stop by and give him some love.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I'm a big fan of his. I got a sneak peek of his booth on FB. Looks great! He put a lot of effort into the show and I hope people stop by and give him some love.


Yeah, the guy's an artist. Stole this from the chris king FB page.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

*y wife's 1990 Curtlo*

She had John do a custom paint job, she chose the colors, John went with it and created this paint job


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That's really nice! She's not a shortie!


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

-Anomie- said:


> This is about as uncommon as it gets.


Glad to see that bike getting the love! I never really thought much about it after that first go round but it came out of one of the earliest hot beds of mtb so it has that going for it! Unsolved mysteries....


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

5' 11". She was the Curtlo catalog model for 1990. Im gonna restore it with vintage parts(parts of the era of the frame) and present it to her.


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

*The Toad is done!!!*

Just back from Chris Dekerfs shop,have collected the Toad and new Rigid fork!!! he did a amazing job restoring it to its former glory,we talked in depth about this frame,that was originally built by him on Oct 1993,and was one of only 5 16 inch ones ever made, i originally purchased it brand new in 1994 and raced it hard for many years and to this day have road it faithfully and continue to ride it, enjoy the pics,these are a few,there are more on my Flickr page if you wish to view them.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hardtack said:


> one of only 5 16 inch ones ever made


I hate you! 

So jealous.

Wow. Love the forks. Did Chris make those for you recently? Looks like the new ORT decals?


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

very very nice.
Please post some pics once you have it built.


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Chris built the forks for me a couple months back , we waited to paint them so it could be done together with the frame, and the decals are new.


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

*The ORT built !!!!*

Finished the build up,leaving the Dekerf tuning fork off until my new bike is built up,the the Toad will go back to fully rigid, but it rides so nice!! its a real trail monster,will be on the trail this weekend and will get a real ride in for sure.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hardtack said:


> Finished the build up,leaving the Dekerf tuning fork off until my new bike is built up,the the Toad will go back to fully rigid, but it rides so nice!! its a real trail monster,will be on the trail this weekend and will get a real ride in for sure.


Pics or GTFO.

Edit: nm


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> This is about as uncommon as it gets. No one, not Gary Fisher, Joe Breeze, Charlie Kelly, Steve Potts, or anyone else who has seen it knows who built this thing, but it's well made with some really cool details. The general consensus is that it was a backyard one-off, but whoever built it knew what they were doing because the geometry is spot-on:


I just noticed that I killed the photo links in this post, and it's so old I can't edit the original so hear it is again. I still haven't decided what to do with this bike, but at some point I'm going to have to put paint or at least put some clear coat on it.


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Pics or GTFO.
> 
> Edit: nm


I tried to post pics but never seems to work sorry guess I will GTFO then


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hardtack said:


> I tried to post pics but never seems to work sorry guess I will GTFO then


You can remote link them through your Flickr account all day long.

MTBR hosting has member post count and file size restrictions. :madman:

Looking forward to seeing the rigid fork in place! Then we'll have to coax you into a period correct build.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hardtack said:


> I tried to remote link them I just get boxes with red X in them ,and as far a period correct i have every component to build it up exactly as I had in 1994 all new 1995 xtr group, but this is the only Mtb I own and ride , I'm having a new frame built for me this fall and when it's completed then the Toad goes back to original, but for now I need the the Toad one foot in the 21 st century ;-)


I like the plan!


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

I tried to remote link them I just get boxes with red X in them ,and as far a period correct i have every component to build it up exactly as I had in 1994 all new 1995 xtr group, but this is the only Mtb I own and ride , I'm having a new frame built for me this fall and when it's completed then the Toad goes back to original, but for now I need the the Toad one foot in the 21 st century ;-)


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Easy to remote link them from there.


What are thoses tires?


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

There IRC mud mad front and rear specific tires, they don't make them any more, they were and still are my fav mud tires 26x1.95 Kevlar.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

NIce and steep, Rumpfy!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice, creepy guy camera angle.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

chefmiguel said:


> Nice, creepy guy camera angle.


Practice with bikes before moving to people.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Is that Steelman still around? Dig it!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

My groovy '98 Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer. Riding this bike makes me happy.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

love it


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Love this thread sooooo much.

I'm pretty sure this one is a bit on the new side, but I think it's pretty cool. 
Custom made of 853 by a guy just down the road from me.










Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Lugged and Local:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

That's a beauty T, great pick up.

What can you tell us about it?


Is it my imagination, or is it a bit small for you? Might fit someone else better 


Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Local pickup from a local builder. It was hard to justify but then I realized my wife needed a vintage Mtn. bike so it was all good. Just got it last week and put it together with parts in the garage. A few pieces are place holders while I find the propoer parts, but I wanted it to be ready to ride today.

Davidson (Elliot Bay Bicycles) is probably the premiere frame builder here in the Seattle area. They have been around forever. I have an email out to the shop but haven't heard back from them yet as to what they can tell me about this specific frame. Co Owner Bob Freeman is pretty big into collecting restoring old road bikes so I am confident he will get back to me. Or I will just bring it up there next time I check on my Competition which they currently have for paint. 

I think this is the first time the bike has been built up and outside of some minimal shop wear, the paint is minty fresh. Beautiful lug work with a fillet brazed BB area. I dig it.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Tamarac 1989
.... "hand-made, by Paul Magnuson, former owner of Huntington Beach Bicycles in California and later owner of Team Telecycle in Colorado"...

Philippe


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

it looks AWESOME.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with Colker re both bikes. Nice bike collection, Philippe.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

more about Tamarac








Philippe


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

1991 Steelman El Gato Team Issue










1987 American Breezer


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Steelman needs Campy.




Just saying.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The Steelman is HOT! Just sayin.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I've always been a huge fan of Chris Herting's work. 1994 3D Racing Rover


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> I've always been a huge fan of Chris Herting's work. 1994 3D Racing Rover


That thing is hot! Well done, as always, ameybrook.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

AB, that's a great looking bike, (and a nice stem, too).


Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

How much does that weigh as is, ameybrook?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And the fork. That thing looks brutal but light.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

@ GOB, about 23.5lbs

@ Jeff, the fork is painfully brutal


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> @ GOB, about 23.5lbs
> 
> @ Jeff, the fork is painfully brutal


What is the fork?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Cannondale


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Cannondale


A judy SL in yellow would be sweet there..


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

1993 Mt. Goat "Escape Goat" with super low miles.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

1983 Lighthouse custom


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!! The curve on those blades is perfection. 
He's back to building bikes again too.


scooderdude said:


> 1983 Lighthouse custom
> 
> View attachment 895049
> 
> ...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

sd, love the Lighthouse...what can you tell us about it?



Steve


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> sd, love the Lighthouse...what can you tell us about it?


I picked up from Sky at Velo Cult a couple years ago. As I understand it was built for Roger Sands who owned a bike shop in Santa Cruz at the time. The following is from their website where additional photos of the bike can be seen:

"Lighthouse is a custom brand made by Tim Neenan in Central Ca. Tim designed the Sequoia, Expedition and the Stumpjumper for Specialized at the beginning. The Stumpjumper was the first production mountain bike ever made by a large company. Arguably Tom Ritchey was truly the first production builder of mountain bikes. The bike you see here is close to that design but obviously much nicer. It has really clean simple fillet brazed joints. In this time period there were no mountain bike components so what you see here is a mix of motorcycle, BMX, touring and tandem parts. It has Phil Wood hubs, Huret rear derailleur, Magura levers, Campagnolo headset, Avocet touring cranks, and tandem Mafac cantilever brakes.

This frame was built originally for Roger Sands of The Bicycle Center in Santa Cruz CA."


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Couldn't decide where to post this one, or if I should start a new thread...but since I love this "Small Builder" thread so much decided to post here to give it a bump....

Time to play the "guess who" game again....(two of you can't play...you know who you are, lol)

First off, it's a road frame, but the builder also builds MTB's and has a long history with them.

I really love running my hands over this one...is that wrong?





Game on.

Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

All right you goof! 

Ain't nobody going to ever guess with what you shared so far.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

tductape said:


> All right you goof!
> 
> Ain't nobody going to ever guess with what you shared so far.


Ok, two more pics and a couple of hints.....

93ish and
not from my side.





Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Land Shark?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jeff said:


> Land Shark?


Good guess, and I'd love to have one, but no.
John's been building since the 80's...this guy started a bit earlier.

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A road bike with cantilever mounts?

Nice TR stamp to throw us off the scent.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Cable guides look similar to some Rodriguez stuff I've seen.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> Cable guides look similar to some Rodriguez stuff I've seen.


yup

Looks like Ductapes old bike


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> A road bike with cantilever mounts?
> 
> Nice TR stamp to throw us off the scent.


E, touring frame. 
Guess the TR stamp was too obvious...I tried.

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

muddybuddy said:


> Cable guides look similar to some Rodriguez stuff I've seen.


Getting warmer, but still no.

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

hollister said:


> yup
> 
> Looks like Ductapes old bike


H, Tim knows the one I want out of his stable starts with a C.
Although the blue Rodriguez with the lip prints he posted was pretty sweet.

another pic:



Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow!


eastcoaststeve said:


> h, tim knows the one i want out of his stable starts with a c.
> Although the blue rodriguez with the lip prints he posted was pretty sweet.
> 
> Another pic:
> ...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Another pic and another hint before I head for work...

His bikes carry the World Champion stripes.



Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Teasdale?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jeff said:


> Teasdale?


Another solid guess, (and a guy who deserves his own "Official" thread), but it's not Tom's work.

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

More pics and hints....

Got his start apprenticing with Albert Eisentraut,
and he's still building frames.





Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Mark Nobilette


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Got his start apprenticing with Albert Eisentraut,
> and he's still building frames.


Bruce Gordon.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jeff said:


> Mark Nobilette


I'd like to think Mark built my Psyclone, but this one's not his...good guess though.

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Bruce Gordon.


Bruce makes some stunning frames, but not this one either.

Another pic, and another hint...you guys are soooo close.

He's lesser known than both Mark and Bruce outside our little circle, but a lot of folks in the MTB industry would know him.

(fork pic from seller as he forgot to put it in the box with the frame...hope to have it here soon)


Steve


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

JB or Skip Haysack?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> JB or Skip Haysack?


Not JB.

Never heard of Skip...Googled him, but didn't find anything...now I'm curious...do tell.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Ack. Good thread flow. Bill Stevenson?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Bill Stevenson?


Give that girl a cigar!

Nice job G, what was the tip off?

I'll post some more pics when I have frame and fork together.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Give that girl a cigar!
> 
> Nice job G, what was the tip off?
> 
> ...


I found one of his bikes last year during my research into Albert. All the other big Eisentraut protégés were discussed. So, lucky guess. That's a pretty bike Steve.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> I found one of his bikes last year during my research into Albert. All the other big Eisentraut protégés were discussed. So, lucky guess. That's a pretty bike Steve.


Aha, sound reasoning...

Yup, it's quite nice to look at. I'll feel a lot better when I have the fork in hand.

Not sure what my plans are for it, possible CX build, or hold onto it until my son grows into it, but I really couldn't pass on the opportunity when it knocked on my door.
I really enjoy the "small builder" search and learn...some fascinating stories and fabulous work out there.

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

For G, congrats on beating the boys to the punch.





Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> For G, congrats on beating the boys to the punch.


Got lucky! What year is that? Let's see the whole thing!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Got lucky! What year is that? Let's see the whole thing!


Bill says 93ish, but wasn't sure. No serial number, so that's a best guess.

I'll post a few pics when I get the fork next week.

Steve


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Retrotec #64


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

What he said.


chefmiguel said:


> Sweet!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

More pics of that Retrotec please.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Oooohhh!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

More pics of that Toad!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Definitely more of the Toad.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

last time in this setup


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Not sure if this is the right place ( 98 frame, too much modern build ... ) but here´s my Dekerf Generation:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Dibs


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Hollister, that bike has curves in all the right places....sexy.




Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Had this one offered to me, would have been all over it if I was taller:











Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Super cool Columbine.


----------

